# scary post boxes



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some scary post boxes:

http://english.pravda.ru/photo/report/post_boxes-1392/2/

http://english.pravda.ru/photo/report/post_boxes-1392/3/

http://english.pravda.ru/photo/report/post_boxes-1392/4/

http://english.pravda.ru/photo/report/post_boxes-1392/12/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I like the motorcycle.She let me flame the last one,I wonder if I could push it that far.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the hand holding the mailbox


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

The motorcycle one is way to cool!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lauriebeast, isn't that your claw holding the mailbox? LOL


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Lauriebeast, isn't that your claw holding the mailbox? LOL


Not yet, but it just might be around Halloween time


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey that Arm with the mailbox one is cool. LB, i know you could easily make that. Hey theres ur new contest idea


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Awsome! those are really cool.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad ya like them.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey that Arm with the mailbox one is cool. LB, i know you could easily make that. Hey theres ur new contest idea


Now that would be interesting!!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I love the third just because it took me 2 minutes to work out where the actualy mail box part of it was. I can see just see the poor mailman coming up to that beast!


----------

